
Missing Google Exec's Last Tweet From Egypt: "We Are All Ready To Die" - hendler
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-exec-goes-missing-in-egypt-2011-1
======
middlegeek
Actually his most recent post was, "@SweetOwl proxy servers"

<http://twitter.com/ghonim>

